# Sopharma Clen - 0,02mg?



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I have some Sopharma Clen, the dose per tab says 0,02mg. Is this 20mg?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

No it's 20mcg mate start at 1-2 first day and then up it by 1 a day to max dose.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry, I did mean to say mcg. Thanks.


----------



## Dota (Mar 18, 2010)

Brandl said:


> I have some Sopharma Clen, the dose per tab says 0,02mg. Is this 20mg?


I would be very carefull with Sopharma clen as there are LOTS of fakes flying around atm, make sure you trust your source!!!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Dota said:


> I would be very carefull with Sopharma clen as there are LOTS of fakes flying around atm, make sure you trust your source!!!


But the good thing about Clen he'll know within a day or two unlike test etc..


----------



## roberts1974 (Jan 10, 2010)

i get the shakes on the first day of taking clen.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

fakes of clen...dont think so lol...clen is so cheap to make anyway it wouldnt make sense to go to the trouble of faking..posts pics up mate ill let you know if its sopharma bulgaria clen


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I'll get some pics up later. I trust my source, nice to get a second opinion though.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

I've had this clen it's good stuff


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

legit sopharma clen


----------



## dale p (Jan 18, 2010)

real as can be:thumbup1:


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Here you go . . .


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

g2g


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I can't tell if its real or fake not, but when ever i've touchd clen i get shakes within a few hours of taking it (even on a relativeley low dose - but not bad shakes sorta like im a constant vibrator set to low)


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

It's real as I can tell by a photo mate it's very good stuff as well.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm using this now and it's very potent!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

clen is very rarely faked (eg faked brands not saying there is stuff out there cliaming to be clen that isint) due to the fact its so damn cheap to make so the cost of production of fake boxes etc out ways the benefits


----------



## lynzi29 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi i have just bought some sopharma clen off mygood pharmacy can anyone tell me if they have heard of this site as it is my first time taking this pill. Thanks


----------



## Jfarrell (Mar 30, 2015)

XL said:


> I have some Sopharma Clen, the dose per tab says 0,02mg. Is this 20mg?


I have been taking this for two days two tablets at a time and have had no shakes or anything ?


----------



## billym6492 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Im new to this scene & have been using clenbuterol (100 of 40mcg ) on a 4wk cycle, @ £20.00

I went to my supplier today to pick up more & he gave me what he said

was a stronger tab but it cost me double what I paid for my first dose... 100 0f 0.02 mg @ £40

both tabs look the same size so is this correct or a scam.


----------

